# Asked to breed



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

During a walk the other day, I met a guy that asked me for a puppy from Linus. Basically, we wanted me to breed Linus so he could have a pup. 

Well, Linus is a handsome dog and his temperament is wonderful (biased opinion I realize). He was doing particularly well in his OB in front of this guy. But he is just a puppy himself at 9 months, has no titles other than a basic CGC, and has no breed survey. Besides I don't even have breeding rights on him and I have no idea what I'm doing in the breeding area. 

Instead of getting into all of this with a guy I just met I simply smile and tell him that Linus needs to prove himself first before I would consider breeding him. The guy then insisted I take his business card so I could call him when he is ready. So I did and wished him a nice day. 

Anyhow, just thought I would share this story. I will leave breeding up to the professional, reputable persons out there who know what they are doing. I do joke with my wife about it though.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

My dogs have been propositioned many times. I just smile and say I'm not a breeder. I don't bother to mention that even if I were so inclined, I certainly wouldn't be interested in breeding my wonderful dogs to one owned by some random stranger who stopped me on the street!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I had a couple of that with Jax. Had it with Seger when he was 10 weeks. How about we teach him to not poop on the carpet first?


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

A really nice compliment though  pix of your handsome boy would be great! 

On a side note/story... About 13yrs ago, my boy Hineni and his sister/litter mate Caution were at a Toyota dealership with Lexus attached (and a few other high end dealerships nearby) with my dad. I had given my dad pick of the litter and he had planned on doing SchH but health for him stopped him. Anyhow, I was doing SAR with Hineni and they were a good looking very obedient pair. This guy walks up to my dad and commented on how well trained they were (off leash, but basically they carried their leashes in their mouths and heeled or downed on command). He offers my dad $10,000. for the two of them right there :0 :O :O my dad turned him down but said he was tempted for a moment , to which I quickly replied he would have been disowned if he had! Haha obedience and good genetics always win  

Don't forget the pix


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I've had people come up and ask for a puppy next time I breed Rocky and Kopper. Ummm. . . . . .


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Emoore said:


> I've had people come up and ask for a puppy next time I breed Rocky and Kopper. Ummm. . . . . .


Did you get a deposit? lol


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> I had a couple of that with Jax. Had it with Seger when he was 10 weeks. *How about we teach him to not poop on the carpet first?*


:spittingcoffee:

Love it! I had a sketchy guy roll up in his truck while we were walking one day and ask, 'How much for the dog?' People are crazy.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jax08 said:


> Did you get a deposit? lol


Dang I should have!


----------



## Jambo (Apr 24, 2014)

Kahrg4 said:


> :spittingcoffee:
> 
> Love it! I had a sketchy guy roll up in his truck while we were walking one day and ask, 'How much for the dog?' People are crazy.


My answer to that would have been... "your life".


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> ... I certainly wouldn't be interested in breeding my wonderful dogs to one owned by some random stranger who stopped me on the street!


Good point. Although the guy seemed comfortable with Linus his family was scared witless. He took one step towards his daughter and she screamed. I can only imagine what life he would lead in that household.




Jax08 said:


> I had a couple of that with Jax. Had it with Seger when he was 10 weeks. How about we teach him to not poop on the carpet first?


Bwahahahaha! That is hysterical!



Hineni7 said:


> A really nice compliment though  pix of your handsome boy would be great!


Sure, np.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Ooh he is elegant and looks happy and carries that dignity GSD's are known for (even if in am embarrassing situation, lol) well.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> My dogs have been propositioned many times. I just smile and say I'm not a breeder. I don't bother to mention that even if I were so inclined, I certainly wouldn't be interested in breeding my wonderful dogs to one owned by some random stranger who stopped me on the street!



My dog has been propositioned many times, times 10.....but I just tell them I am a not interested as they couldn't afford to pay for it. And even if they could pay the fee...I would still not be interested because the dog owned by all these people who stop and ask me are definitely inferior....


SuperG


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

The weirdest one one of my dogs got was for Jazzy at the drive thru at the local Tim Hortons. The girl at the window was looking for a female to breed with her male, her face crumpled when I told her she was already spayed. I took the food then drove off shaking my head.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

SuperG said:


> My dog has been propositioned many times, times 10.....but I just tell them I am a not interested as they couldn't afford to pay for it. And even if they could pay the fee...I would still not be interested because the dog owned by all these people who stop and ask me are definitely inferior....
> 
> 
> SuperG


I just reread this and even though my sarcasm is usually obvious....I wonder if it did not come through...I suppose I should have used a  or a :laugh: or maybe a 


SuperG


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't worry SuperG. We'll blame the cold. With negative temps, you get all sorts of leeway.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Don't worry SuperG. We'll blame the cold. With negative temps, you get all sorts of leeway.


Whew !!! thanks !

And it is cold....so cold my girl will do the 3 legged stance or just lay down to keep her pads off the snow and ice...Once we get to about 5 below zero, she's good for about 15-20 minutes of frisbee in the backyard and she gives me the paw lift...I call an end to the game of course and she looks at me like "huh? come on, let's keep playing "....we just have more sessions during the colder weather but shorter.

SuperG


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> I had a couple of that with Jax. Had it with Seger when he was 10 weeks. How about we teach him to not poop on the carpet first?





Emoore said:


> I've had people come up and ask for a puppy next time I breed Rocky and Kopper. Ummm. . . . . .


*snicker*

My dog has stopped traffic - like people stop their cars while we're walking in the neighborhood or around one of the lakes to hang out the window and gush about how beautiful she is - but nobody has actually propositioned her yet.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

SuperG said:


> I just reread this and even though my sarcasm is usually obvious....I wonder if it did not come through...I suppose I should have used a  or a :laugh: or maybe a
> 
> 
> SuperG


I did a double take when I first read your post then realized that you must have been sarcastic.



WateryTart said:


> *snicker*
> 
> My dog has stopped traffic - like people stop their cars while we're walking in the neighborhood or around one of the lakes to hang out the window and gush about how beautiful she is - but nobody has actually propositioned her yet.


Yeah, we get that too. I call them Linus' paparazzi. 

Just last week a couple stopped their car while I had Linus out in the front yard. They said he was a hunk and asked if they could meet him. I said sure and they then jumped out of their car and spent the next 10 minutes with us.


----------

